# guar gum and xanthan gum on low FODMAP?



## c1aire

hi everyone, just wondering if guar gum and xanthan gum are ok on the low fodmap diet?


----------



## IBS-D guy

Not sure about FODMAP but I'm fairly sure both have a laxative effect


----------



## Korga

I think that they are both derived from beans, so not low-FODMAP.I believe it is these ingredients as additives which trigger symptoms for me in some foods which otherwise shouldn't be a problem. Such as Coconut milk, Gelato.


----------



## c1aire

Korga said:


> I think that they are both derived from beans, so not low-FODMAP.


guar gum comes from beans but xanthan gum is artificially "grown". different strains of bacteria are used to ferment a source of carbohydrate which forms a gum. xanthan gum is a laxative so perhaps that why some people get symptoms. i just can't find any specific info relating to the fodmap diet


----------



## Blanca

c1aire said:


> hi everyone, just wondering if guar gum and xanthan gum are ok on the low fodmap diet?


I have Sue Shepherd's book and she says both are okay and even has recipes using them. So unless there has been further research since this was published last year they are on the allowed list. Having said that, I recently came across some discussion on gluten-free recipe sites where they are claiming that baking without the gums results in better tasting gluten-free stuff. And doesn't seem to be really needed in anything except yeast bread. I'm playing around with this but my muffins are fine without it. For yeast breads instead of gums you can use 2 Tbl flax seed and 2 Tbl chia seed. Grind and then add 1/3 cup boiling water. Leave it and it goes gelatinous. Add it to your dough when mixing and will help your bread keep some of the air. At least that's the theory! I've been making a gluten-free multigrain sunflower seed bread that way that reminds me of German style - not much air but very nice toasted and I feel very virtuous!


----------



## ishylynn

I react to both, and also to carageenan.

Breyer's revised their lactose free ice cream so that it has tara gum in it, which is made from a seed. I couldn't find any FODMAPs information on it, but I tried it last night. I have maybe a slight reaction, but I had two scoops. I think if I have one scoop, I would't notice a reaction at all.


----------

